# Sticky  Please! No out of season hunting reports ...



## Charles

We have had some recent cases of individuals posting accounts of taking game out of season. When this is brought to our attention, we have to remove such posts. It is NOT in the best interests of this forum nor in the best interests of the slingshot community in general for us to be seen to be advocating taking game out of season.

PLEASE, please, please ... check your local regulations before you go hunting. And please do not post photos or accounts of taking game out of season.

Personally, I cannot regulate your private activities, nor do I have any wish to do so. Nor do I know all regulations everywhere governing legal hunting or pest removal. We need to be somewhat self-policing in these matters. Once again, I am asking for your understanding on this issue.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

